# white racing homers need homes ASAP



## jgibson (Dec 7, 2006)

My father has 14 birds that he needs to place soon. He has a predator problem and has lost several birds and can't figure out how they are getting to the birds. He has decided they would be better off somewhere else and would like to place them ASAP. The birds are located in southern KY, near TN. Would prefer not to ship the birds given the time of year so would rather have someone close by who would be willing to come get them. They are beautiful birds. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon-Talk,

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of birds and that the birds need a home. Hopefully you will get some responses to this thread.

I would suggest, meanwhile, to look closely for any area that may have a hole that is 1/4 to 1/2 inch or larger. Check every corner, and check carefully around the roof for any small openings. There are predators that don't leave much evidence behind, like snakes and then others will. Perhaps you can close them up with hardware cloth, or even a piece of solid wood. 

If you would kindly share any clue's or evidence you may have in regards to what is getting the birds, perhaps we can help you figure it out.


----------



## jgibson (Dec 7, 2006)

They don't know what got them. They've had a lot of problems with Cooper Hawks and redtails but something is getting them inside the building. They think they've closed off any holes where predators can get in. Sometimes the whole body is gone, other times the birds have been beheaded or have wounds around the neck. Whatever gets them seems to take several birds at a time (last time 12 birds in one night!). Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

If the birds are being preyed on within the loft/building itself, I will think that there are RATS that have entered the loft. Rats can squeeze through small holes and take residence where you lease expect them to be. You might want to check the loft for droppings. That is a sure sign that there are pests inside the loft.


----------



## NIKO (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pigeon For Adoption*

HI..

MY NAME IS NIKO I AM A NEW MEMBER OF PIGEON -TALK I SAW YOUR EMAIL REGARDING LOOKING FOR SOME TO GET YOUR BIRD..I AM REALY HAPPY TO GET THOSE PIGEON...IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT MY YAHOO EMAIL.

[email protected]

4133 PIPER DR
SAN JOSE , CA 95117
THANK YOU


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

NIKO said:


> HI..
> 
> MY NAME IS NIKO I AM A NEW MEMBER OF PIGEON -TALK I SAW YOUR EMAIL REGARDING LOOKING FOR SOME TO GET YOUR BIRD..I AM REALY HAPPY TO GET THOSE PIGEON...IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT MY YAHOO EMAIL.
> 
> ...


Hi Niko and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! We have a very real need for people in your area to adopt both pigeons and doves. Could you tell us a bit more about your loft/setup and what kind of birds you are interested in?

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

jgibson said:


> They don't know what got them. They've had a lot of problems with Cooper Hawks and redtails but something is getting them inside the building. They think they've closed off any holes where predators can get in. Sometimes the whole body is gone, other times the birds have been beheaded or have wounds around the neck. Whatever gets them seems to take several birds at a time (last time 12 birds in one night!). Thanks for any help you can give.


Sorry to hear of your predator problems jgibson, this topic has come up for discussion here in the past, this may not be the answer to your specific situation, but here is some information for you to consider:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7474&highlight=heads+missing

There are other descriptions in this forum of a 'weasel kill', this is perhaps one possibility that you should consider with the description that you are giving
above. They do behead and they do wrap themselves around the prey and 
bite at the base of the neck. They can also get through small openings.

Hope you are able to resolve your predator issues and be able to keep your 
pigeons.

fp

Also, a product like this might be helpful in keeping your birds safe:

http://www.twpinc.com/twp/jsp/product.jsp?type=4


----------



## jgibson (Dec 7, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you for the advise and information. We are still looking for a local place to take the birds (or at least within driving distance). We are not interested in shipping the birds across country (sorry, just seems traumatic and I am sure that there are pigeons in need of homes in CA already). So far no new deaths but they still act scared. It seems to us that weasels are the most likely culprit by the description. Please let me know if you hear of anybody out this way that is interested in the birds and in the meantime they are trying to work on the building a little more. Thanks.


----------



## NIKO (Dec 9, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Niko and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! We have a very real need for people in your area to adopt both pigeons and doves. Could you tell us a bit more about your loft/setup and what kind of birds you are interested in?
> 
> Terry


HI Terry

i am interested to adopt homing pigeons which have mix color like black and white or white and brown ,black, white..

i rrealy love pigeons i have had lot of them long time ago when i was back in my country..any way if you know some might have pigeon for adoption i realy happy to talk to..

thanks a gain for replying my request
niko


----------



## Kencentury (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi,

I would agree with what is said about the weasel as the predator, but i've never seen a weasel done this before. I've seen cats done this, where they take off the head eat half the carcass or just kill the birds for no reason. But then again most likely cats can never get into loft unless there's broken window or a small opening about 2 in in diameter since cats too can go through holes that small (depending on size of cat).


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

NIKO said:


> HI Terry
> 
> i am interested to adopt homing pigeons which have mix color like black and white or white and brown ,black, white..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Niko. I'll be sure to keep you in mind the next time there are birds in need in your area. The kind folks at the Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue are very good about rescuing pigeons and doves also. Usually the pigeons and doves end up having to make a very long trip down to me in Southern California, so it would be nice to have you and others in the area who could help.

Terry


----------



## jgibson (Dec 7, 2006)

They have some cats but all are well fed and I cannot imagine there is any opening big enough for a cat to get through. Typically our cats go for the abdomen when we see a bird they've caught outside (whatever this is is eating the heads and going for the neck only and leaving the body virtually intact or hauling it off and leaving no evidence at all).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi jgibson,

This does sound to be the work of weasels or rats.


----------

